# ST JAKOB'S OEL -BALTIMORE Md.



## Jet Coaster Fan (Feb 13, 2011)

I have this 1800s slim bottle that says ST JAKOB'S OEL -BALTIMORE Md. What kind of medicine did it hold?  Was it oil or what. Here is one like mine except mine is light blue. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ST-JAKOBS-OEL-BALTIMORE-Md-MEDICINE-BOTTLE-/220736882596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3364f187a4


----------

